# We need a modular enduro helmet



## honkinunit (Aug 6, 2004)

Just did the Angel Fire enduro. High speed, rocky descents - many people wearing standard helmets, not full face. I saw two facial injuries, I'm sure there were more. 

We need helmet manufacturers to step up and design a helmet with a face guard that swings up for climbing, and can lock back down for the descents. Google up what a modular motorcycle helmet is. 

Sure, it will take some innovative engineering to make one light and strong enough, but if someone can do it, it will sell, especially since people don't seem to have a problem spending $200+ for a helmet these days.


----------



## bridgeslayer (Jun 4, 2013)

I second this. you can strap your full face to your backpack for climbing, but that's a pain, and a modular FF helmet would be way cooler. especially if they had the integrated sun visor like this:


----------



## shiggy (Dec 19, 1998)

bridgeslayer said:


> I second this. you can strap your full face to your backpack for climbing, but that's a pain, and a modular FF helmet would be way cooler. especially if they had the integrated sun visor like this:
> 
> View attachment 810530


With the full cheek coverage and small face opening I doubt that type of design would be much, if any, cooler than a fixed full face. Might reduce fogging of your goggles/glasses, but not that integrated lens.


----------



## shellshocked (Jul 9, 2011)

Back in the day before full face moto helmets came out we wore what was called a Jofa Mouthguard. Not as good as full face but a heck of a lot better than nothing. It was mainly for roost but did a good job if you face planted.


----------



## ColinL (Feb 9, 2012)

^^nice shot of an old Bell Moto 1 there.

I don't see the pivot ever working out. If it's strong enough to help, it will be too bulky to maneuver. And why would you want to pivot it out anyway? Breathing? I have motorcycling friends with helmets like that and they are only useful to pivot up when stopped in traffic or taking a short break.

The viewport / opening is massive on modern freeride/DH helmets, you can see just fine with them.

However, they are hot. What would be nice is a lighter, more ventilated full-face helmet that is intended for enduro and not world cup downhill.


----------



## kooki (Jun 14, 2011)

How about Urge Archi Enduro? It's a bit lighter than DH full face. Okay, there might be some fitting problems (e.g. picture on urge site - good heavens...) but I think it might be the best compromise at the moment.

I have the EndurOmatic and I like it a lot, especially during cold autumn and winter rides.


----------



## arne_and (Dec 5, 2006)

kooki said:


> How about Urge Archi Enduro? It's a bit lighter than DH full face.


This story about the Archi Enduro is thought provoking:
http://forums.mtbr.com/utah/crash-report-urge-archi-enduro-helmet-795542.html

Casco Viper MX has a removable chin guard. Not as quick as swinging a mouth guard up, but not too bad either. And it is very well ventilated.


----------



## kjlued (Jun 23, 2011)

Added weight would probably make them a less popular choice. 

What about the ones with removable chin guards?


----------



## kooki (Jun 14, 2011)

arne_and said:


> This story about the Archi Enduro is thought provoking:
> http://forums.mtbr.com/utah/crash-report-urge-archi-enduro-helmet-795542.html


Holy crap. I think I stay with Endur-O-Matic and it would be probably good idea to get a decent DH full face for fast riding...


----------



## SprungShoulders (Jan 12, 2004)

arne_and said:


> This story about the Archi Enduro is thought provoking:
> http://forums.mtbr.com/utah/crash-report-urge-archi-enduro-helmet-795542.html


Indeed. Being the "model"/crash test dummy for that particular thread, I can definitely say the event provoked many, many thoughts...

Bottom line (IMHO): if you are concerned about your face (and brain), wear a real full face helmet; preferably one with ASTM F1952 certification. Period.

Cheers!


----------



## StevePodraza (Jun 29, 2006)

I really like the Airoh Fighter! really killer but I dont know how hot it would be


----------



## ColinL (Feb 9, 2012)

Bought my wife a Cratoni Shakedown from Chain Reaction Cycles. It took a good while to get here after it shipped.. wonder if it was being inspected in customs.

Anyway, it has a light, plastic detachable chin guard and the whole helmet is far lighter than any proper DH helmet. I bought it for her because she doesn't want to mash her face even riding normal XC trails, and she has no intention at this point of doing any gravity riding. So, it should fulfill exactly that purpose for her.

And it would be totally inadequate for downhill.


----------

